# Robert Picton AKA Pig Farmer Pleads not guilty



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2006)

For those of you who dont know who this guy is he is a horrible bastard who went around Vancouver kidnapping prostitutes raping them, dismembering and then feeding them to the pigs, he is suspected of killing over 100 people but can only be linked to 29 of them, he has the nerve to plead not guilty when all of the remains of these women have been found on his property.

http://www.mytelus.com/news/article.do?pageID=news_home&articleID=2156899&lid=today+box


----------



## me262 (Jan 30, 2006)

what is the max sentence in canada?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2006)

30 years to life thats it, weve abolished the death penalty years ago.


----------



## me262 (Jan 30, 2006)

i'm not pro death sentences but some animals, that is what they are, do not deserve to be feed and cared for the rest of theirs so called life ( some of the even have better life than most of us)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2006)

Im totally pro death, you would not believe the the sickos we have up here that get away with sh*t. Have you ever heard of Hamolka?


----------



## me262 (Jan 30, 2006)

who's hamolka?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2006)

Another sick murderer, her and her boyfriend went around killing other women including her own sister, and guess what? she just got out of jail a few months ago, Hollywood going to be making a movie about her starring Laura Prepon.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 30, 2006)

the pig farmer guy is sick, we should let the pig chew his balls off and make him watch.


----------



## me262 (Jan 30, 2006)

102first_hussars said:


> Another sick murderer, her and her boyfriend went around killing other women including her own sister, and guess what? she just got out of jail a few months ago, Hollywood going to be making a movie about her starring Laura Prepon.


just what we need, a movie of this animal


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 30, 2006)

oooh but Laura Prepon shes an animal RRRRRooooww


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 30, 2006)

Reminds me of the serial killer John Wayne Gacy. Bodies were found buried in the crawlspce under his house, and he said he didnt know how they got there.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Jan 31, 2006)

Jeffery Dalmer is the guy that really shocked me.


----------



## Bustedwing (Feb 2, 2006)

There is way more to the Picton case than you would believe ! Things will be reveiled and heads will roll !


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 3, 2006)

I beleive you, and there is a guy right now running around Edmonton where I live doing the exact same thing Picton did, and the cops are having a bitch of a time finding him so far he has already killed 12 people.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 4, 2006)

Im pro death and they should all die!

I do however find it fascinating to read about serial killers and try and get into there mind.


----------

